# Recreating Top Gun Canopy to Canopy Photo



## chasinglight (Sep 16, 2016)

If you haven't seen this, a photographer enlisted the Patriots Jet Team to try to recreate the Top Gun Canopy to Canopy photo. Definitely worth checking out.

https://vimeo.com/182458876

I don't think they were 100% accurate as Maverick states that they were inverted above the MiG while pulling a 4g negative dive. In this video it doesn't seem like they were diving at all, but the spirit of Top Gun was still there.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Chasing light. 
Thanks for sharing, great bruise he collected there. I think the problem is that the pilots were highly experienced display pilots, not new top guns eager to make a statement. ;D (Or devil may care stunt pilots)  
A neat little bit of experimentation. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## meywd (Sep 17, 2016)

Great Experiment, thanks for sharing.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Chasing light.
> Thanks for sharing, great bruise he collected there. I think the problem is that the pilots were highly experienced display pilots, not new top guns eager to make a statement. ;D (Or devil may care stunt pilots)
> A neat little bit of experimentation.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



yeah i guess they were concerned with staying alive more than the photo ;D


----------

